
And you thought all the good domain names were taken? - Sam_Odio
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/04/and-you-thought-all-good-domain-names.html
======
danielha
"Don't limit yourself to good ideas..."

Bravo, Paul, I almost choked on some water.

------
jkush
Nice. I just registed Ycombin8r.com

------
Tichy
You just inspired me to register a universal domain: not.tv ;-)

Edit: Ok, universal for everything but TV - but TV is dead, so it's kind of
universal.

------
kmt
How about: <http://est8.com>

$ whois est8.com | grep "Created on"

Created on: 14-Nov-05

